# Blocker beam??



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Dose any one know if that beam covered by that plastic air dam that you have to take off to install a plow frame has to be on there if there isent a plow frame on the truck any more???


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't know if it HAS to be there, but I would put it back on if you have it.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i think that it has to be there if you remove your plow sub frame.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Take it off.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Blocker Beam*

Hi

I can tell you that on Fisher, Curtis and Meyer plows you have to remove it in order to install the frame mounts. They all say that this item should not be discarded and should be reinstalled if the mounts are removed in the future.

Jay


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

When I installed my Fisher plow they were pretty specific about NOT discarding those parts. Thats a pretty healthy chunk of iron and considering what its protecting (radiator, A/C ect..) I,d want it back on if the plow came off. Why would you want to remove the plow though ? lol


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

The blocker beam is for the small cars you may run over in an accident. I would reinsatll it just for liability


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

The blocker beam needs to be reinstalled if plow frame is removed. If provides strength in a collision and is in front of airbag sensor so without it something minor could set off airbags.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The blocker is there as a result of Federal laws pertaining to protection during front end collisions, much like the "ICC" bumper required on the rear of stake bodies and dumps is there in case of rear impact. 

As an installer I cann't legally remove a plow mount if the customer doesn't have a blocker beam to re-install. To do so would open up a incredible liability situation. We would be held responsible for any injuries to either party in an accident because we modified the mandated design of the front end crumble, and protection zones. 

Don't believe for a moment that this would not come back to bite whomever preformed the removal if the truck was involved in a accident. It would be impossible to defend against the charges that all injuries where exasperated by the absence of the blocker beam. 

Another case of protecting us from ourselves, while providing the legal herd larger grazing areas.


----------

